
YouTube Ads to Mine Cryptocurrency - rinze
https://sea.pcmag.com/news/19317/hackers-invade-youtube-ads-to-mine-cryptocurrency
======
rinze
Yet another example that not using an "ad blocker" is a bad idea.

